# Can anyone identify this?



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

This was given to a knitting friend to identify. The giver is convinced it is to do with knitting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have absolutely no idea what it's for!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

sandrap said:


> This was given to a knitting friend to identify. The giver is convinced it is to do with knitting.


Does the needle go through the ring?
Is the disc attached to the needle or does it move up and down?
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Does the needle go through the ring?
> Is the disc attached to the needle or does it move up and down?
> Have fun.
> Colleen


Yes, there is a small hole at the bottom of the ring that the needle goes through.
However, the needle cannot be removed.
The disc at the bottom of the needle can be removed!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe the world's ugliest shawl pin?


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like a piece of junk to me ready for the rubbish bin.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

been a crafter all my life but have never seen this one. Has me curious too.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

sandrap said:


> Yes, there is a small hole at the bottom of the ring that the needle goes through.
> However, the needle cannot be removed.
> The disc at the bottom of the needle can be removed!


Is the needle fixed in or is it just stuck? Can it rotate in the hole?
If just stuck, could it go through the hole in the ring in the other direction, if it could be first be pulled out?
I really don't have any clue yet but knowing how it can be taken apart might help work out a possibility.
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

No, the needle isn't stuck. It's obviously designed not to be removed. It will go up and down.
My first thought that it was to hold a ball of yarn but that doesn't work.

Keep thinking, Colleen, and thank you.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like it is made with that cheap plastic magazines used to use for those useless give always . it is one of those gadgets you never knew you needed/wanted till some one invents it then you can never get to work!!!!


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> Looks like it is made with that cheap plastic magazines used to use for those useless give always . it is one of those gadgets you never knew you needed/wanted till some one invents it then you can never get to work!!!!


I think you've hit the nail on the head!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would like to know to .


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

It appears to be one of those "scarf jewellery" things - you thread your scarf through the loop, over the "needle" thing, then you can slide it up and down to make it tight or loose around your neck....

Adjustable, like some of those belt buckles. They were a "fashion fad" for a while, back in the 80's...


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It appears to be one of those "scarf jewellery" things - you thread your scarf through the loop, over the "needle" thing, then you can slide it up and down to make it tight or loose around your neck....
> 
> Adjustable, like some of those belt buckles. They were a "fashion fad" for a while, back in the 80's...


Aaaah! I think you might have it!


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

sandrap said:


> Aaaah! I think you might have it!


So what is that circle doing on the bottom ? And why is it made from that cheap plastic?


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

sandrap said:


> This was given to a knitting friend to identify. The giver is convinced it is to do with knitting.


It's for holding a ball of wool whilst you're knitting. You push the "stick" bit through the middle of the ball and the small bottom circle of plastic keeps the woollen ball on the holder. In theory, (the one I had MANY years ago as a kid) you can hold it on your wrist whilst you're knitting - you slide your hand through the big circle at the top.


----------



## P-Cat (Jan 5, 2015)

Gave me my chuckle of the morning. :-D haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> It's for holding a ball of wool whilst you're knitting. You push the "stick" bit through the middle of the ball and the small bottom circle of plastic keeps the woollen ball on the holder. In theory, (the one I had MANY years ago as a kid) you can hold it on your wrist whilst you're knitting - you slide your hand through the big circle at the top.


Brilliant! We've just tried it and you're right.
Thank you so much!

X


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

sandrap said:


> Brilliant! We've just tried it and you're right.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> X


You're welcome.


----------



## crazycrochet13 (Mar 13, 2015)

makes sense


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a penannular.

In other words, it's a cloak clasp. They were used in the Middle Ages to fasten a cloak.

I've never seen one with that little guard on the end of the part that goes through the cloak, though. And, being made of plastic, this is awfully light weight and breakable. It strikes me that this was specifically intended for light weight knits.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennanular_brooch


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

sandrap said:


> No, the needle isn't stuck. It's obviously designed not to be removed. It will go up and down.
> My first thought that it was to hold a ball of yarn but that doesn't work.
> 
> Keep thinking, Colleen, and thank you.


I have one of those and have never figured out what it is for. I think it is to hold a ball of yarn but don't know how to attach it so it will work.
It came as a free gift from somewhere. Maybe a knitting magazine? Or free with some other knitting accessories I had ordered? It has been kicking around here for years.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have one of those and have never figured out what it is for. I think it is to hold a ball of yarn but don't know how to attach it so it will work.
> It came as a free gift from somewhere. Maybe a knitting magazine? Or free with some other knitting accessories I had ordered? It has been kicking around here for years.


Howdi95 has come up with the answer. Just scroll up a bit and all will be revealed.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I was gonna guess it was some type of shawl pin. But I wouldn't wear it; with all the nice wooden and other type pins out there, it looks kinda outdated. No offense, just IMHO. :wink:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

sandrap said:


> Howdi95 has come up with the answer. Just scroll up a bit and all will be revealed.


Thank you. Still can't get it to work.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

sandrap said:


> Howdi95 has come up with the answer. Just scroll up a bit and all will be revealed.


In a way. Too many yarnette knitters on here so you asked the wrong choir :-o :shock: :lol:

The one I bought in the early '70s was for placing your size ten ball of crochet thread on. You punctured the end "cap" in the large ball of thread just like you puncture the spool of thread on a sewing machine (back then any way) and kept the ball from having to roll all over. I personally found it to be in my way often and since I hold my fabric while crocheting it was just added bulk so went for the plastic lidded coffee cans being introduced to the marker and just punched a hole in the top (still have my Almond Roca can in Brown/Haley Pink for those from the Puget Sound) that was like having a Gucci bag over a Folgers :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

disgo said:


> In a way. Too many yarnette knitters on here so you asked the wrong choir :-o :shock: :lol:
> 
> The one I bought in the early '70s was for placing your size ten ball of crochet thread on. You punctured the end "cap" in the large ball of thread just like you puncture the spool of thread on a sewing machine (back then any way) and kept the ball from having to roll all over. I personally found it to be in my way often and since I hold my fabric while crocheting it was just added bulk so went for the plastic lidded coffee cans being introduced to the marker and just punched a hole in the top (still have my Almond Roca can in Brown/Haley Pink for those from the Puget Sound) that was like having a Gucci bag over a Folgers :roll: :wink: :lol:


Crochet thread holder is exactly what it is - assuming the big ring would fit over your hand. From the photo, there's no way of knowing the size of it.

I've got one or two brass ones that may be older than I. I think they're intended for industrious crocheters who are even more addicted to their craft than I and walk around while churning out the hundreds of motifs necessary to make huge tablecloths or bedspreads.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Crochet thread holder is exactly what it is - assuming the big ring would fit over your hand. From the photo, there's no way of knowing the size of it.
> 
> I've got one or two brass ones that may be older than I. I think they're intended for industrious crocheters who are even more addicted to their craft than I and walk around while churning out the hundreds of motifs necessary to make huge tablecloths or bedspreads.


Thought the same with the size when I first saw it but the OP confirmed the comment it would go over their hand and noted the end stop was larger than just an end cap.

You are correct about the motif work as that is what (like many have found with Granny Squares) takes up the time making a motif fabric. At least in Irish lace you make small individual motifs and join them into the netting/lace background to make a fabric which works up faster.

I used smaller sized thread and rarely anything above a size 20 which came on the medium sized ball. Now they have the large cones so these poor things are now passé.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the information. I have never seen one before and wouldn't have a clue what it would be used for.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Not a clue.


----------



## Knitmore51 (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it is a holder for a ball of yarn. You thread the needle part through the middle of the ball, slip the large ring over your wrist and off you go walking around knitting, or just keep your yarn from escaping! I seem to remember using one in Australia knitting as a teenager!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe spinning!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> Looks like it is made with that cheap plastic magazines used to use for those useless give always . it is one of those gadgets you never knew you needed/wanted till some one invents it then you can never get to work!!!!


I agree.


----------



## charlottelancin (Jan 22, 2011)

If the little thing at the bottom is flexible could it be a shawl pin to keep it closed?


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

No idea whatsoever.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

sandrap said:


> Brilliant! We've just tried it and you're right.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> X


GREAT sandrap, Now you get to do a video to show all of us how this thing works. Thanks Ruth


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

No idea, but I have seen one before, my memory fails!


----------



## Mariles (Aug 6, 2011)

It looks like a yarn ball holder that goes over your wrist like a bracelet. They were very popular in the 30's and 40's and were made in all sorts of ways. Never have seen this one but has the right parts. Yarn goes on the stiick and the circle goes on you wrist, it holds the yarn ball while you knit.


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

It looks like a wrist yarn holder. Very handy contraption, but if it can't hold yarn, then possibly not. 
https://halcyonyarn.com/search/?c=all&q=Wrist+yarn+holder


----------



## braegirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Perhaps a ball of yarn is place on the needle (removing the small disk and then replacing it when ball is attached), and then the ring could go over your arm so that you could knit while standing or moving about. Or you could hang the whole apparatus somewhere above you so that the yarn would feed down.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Maybe it is a hair piece?


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Looks like a cheap plastic stick pin for scarves and shawls.


----------



## VixKnitz (Jun 17, 2014)

I've seen ladies in a knitting group that knit with something under their arm(pit) and the needle extending out in front of their chest... I honk because it hurts to bend their heads down looking at knitting in their lap. Could this be it?


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It appears to be one of those "scarf jewellery" things - you thread your scarf through the loop, over the "needle" thing, then you can slide it up and down to make it tight or loose around your neck....
> 
> Adjustable, like some of those belt buckles. They were a "fashion fad" for a while, back in the 80's...


Sounds good to me. I've never seen one exactly like this, but it is interesting looking.


----------



## sheltiejudy (Oct 29, 2014)

Teriwm said:


> Maybe the world's ugliest shawl pin?


Love this reply.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

VixKnitz said:


> I've seen ladies in a knitting group that knit with something under their arm(pit) and the needle extending out in front of their chest... I honk because it hurts to bend their heads down looking at knitting in their lap. Could this be it?


Shetland knitters knitting sheath. Has nothing to do with hurting their neck, but a lot to do with speed knitting. SchoolHouse Press Pittsville, WI used to sell them.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

Type in "What is this object" on Google. Then scroll down and see dozens of pictures of unusual things we would never be able to identify. Amazing!
Click on More images for what is this object


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

My Mother years ago had something similar. It was to hold the yarn while you were knitting. The ball of wool was impaled on the rod and you put your hand/wrist through the ring. Have not seen one for years.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Binzy said:


> It looks like a wrist yarn holder. Very handy contraption, but if it can't hold yarn, then possibly not.
> https://halcyonyarn.com/search/?c=all&q=Wrist+yarn+holder


http://halcyonyarn.com/search/?c=all&q=Wrist+yarn+holder[/quote]

I took the s off then it will work.:thumbup:


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Teriwm said:


> Maybe the world's ugliest shawl pin?


I was thinking the same thing! Haha!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Teriwm said:


> Maybe the world's ugliest shawl pin?


 :thumbup: :XD: :mrgreen: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Snooper's Ma (Jun 5, 2011)

It reminds me of a gadget that held a spool of yarn, hung from your wrist and fed the thread while you crocheted. Very old fashioned but useful idea.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Is this for drop spinning?


----------



## Grannytats (Apr 7, 2015)

It is a holder for a ball of yarn or thread. It would be pinned to your skirt or hung on a belt so you could knit, crochet or tat walking around.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

grandmann said:


> I took the s off then it will work.:thumbup:


I was having trouble visualizing how this worked. The sebsite you provided showed a very elegant, almost jewelry-pretty yarn ball holder.

My problem is I can't walk and chew gum at the same time, so I'm sure I would run into walls, doors etc. At work we weren't allowed to wear headsets attached to radios while walking either. They knew me well.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Once its around your neck, if you thread the ends of a silk scarf under/behind the needle you'll likely have a scarf pin.

That's what I think its for - to hold a scarf in place.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

Well we know now, beyond doubt!, it is a yarn holder. Sounds a great idea to me. [Would be a poor design for a shawl pin with the disk at the bottom perpendicular to one's body.] And I don't think it is ugly at all. Yes, plastic - but a very pretty color, and obviously a useful shape.

This thread proves, I think, that we ought to read all the postings.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Hahaha do love this site - this post has given me a good giggle!! And if I ever come across such a gadget I will confidently pronounce on its use.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:
 

> It appears to be one of those "scarf jewellery" things - you thread your scarf through the loop, over the "needle" thing, then you can slide it up and down to make it tight or loose around your neck....
> 
> Adjustable, like some of those belt buckles. They were a "fashion fad" for a while, back in the 80's...


I agree.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

sandrap said:


> Brilliant! We've just tried it and you're right.
> Thank you so much!
> 
> X


EXCELLENT !


----------



## debbykc (Sep 24, 2013)

not a clue....hmmmm


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Some sort of a toy, maybe? Twirl that disc somehow?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> ... This thread proves, I think, that we ought to read all the postings.


Unfortunately, those who need to pay heed to your statement never get past the first page, if they even go beyond the first _post_.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

This makes sense.


----------



## CatieD (Mar 6, 2015)

They were given away free with the English Woman's Weekly in the early 70's. I found mine very useful when I was knitting in the train going to work.

Edit. Sorry - brain fade, lol. That should have been mid 60's. I think I'd better have another cup of coffee!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CatieD said:


> They were given away free with the English Woman's Weekly in the early 70's. I found mine very useful when I was knitting in the train going to work.


Since sandrap is in the UK, that makes perfect sense! So, not only do we now know _what_ it is and what it does, but we know where it came from and when!


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> It appears to be one of those "scarf jewellery" things - you thread your scarf through the loop, over the "needle" thing, then you can slide it up and down to make it tight or loose around your neck....
> 
> Adjustable, like some of those belt buckles. They were a "fashion fad" for a while, back in the 80's...


Ah, but the ones I saw at least looked as though they were gold. I don't remember the needle-like thing-- or perhaps it wasn't so noticeable not being blue plastic.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Unfortunately, those who need to pay heed to your statement never get past the first page, if they even go beyond the first _post_.


IF readers investigate this far down, they will discover that this little appliance is actually STILL for sale (albeit in STEEL) from at least one outlet I found, a Berkeley CA company:

http://lacis.com/catalog/data/AB_TattingAccessories.html

"Lacis Wrist Ball Holder, Steel; Worn on the wrist, this yarn holder will support virtually any spooled or balled yarn while crocheting, knitting or needle tatting. The support is swival mounted and supports the yarn by a piercing pin and heavy duty friction clasp. Stainless steel. (LB62) $8.50"

Below follows a photo.

In metal, it is shiny and twinkly. There will probably still be more posts about neck scarf jewelry. Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## regencylover (Sep 27, 2012)

A yarn holder sounds much more reasonable. I needed one today.


----------



## Celia18 (Jun 30, 2013)

I think it has something to do with machine knitting.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

On a post with a question like this, with 5 pages of replies, we'd all do well to read to see if the right answer has been given.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gina said:


> On a post with a question like this, with 5 pages of replies, we'd all do well to read to see if the right answer has been given.


 :thumbup: It's been said more than once, but it seems to be forever unheeded.


----------



## JaneenG (Dec 4, 2012)

It's a wing wong for a gooses bridle


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JaneenG said:


> It's a wing wong for a gooses bridle


Thank you for that!! I'd never heard the like before, so a-Googling I went and found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_wigwam_for_a_goose%27s_bridle

Now, I hope I can remember it and use it sometime, just to see the bewildered expression it's sure to get! :twisted:


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Does a ball of yarn sit over the spindle with the disc at the bottom? then the other circle could be a bracelet slipped over the wrist to hold yarn on arm while walking around with /while knitting. You could get lots of miles on your pedometer as you knit from the ball of yarn hanging from your wrist. Happy knitting


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Looks like a piece of junk to me ready for the rubbish bin.


I'm with bundyanne07. :-D


----------



## lab36 (Jun 25, 2011)

It is a pin of sorts. Holds a light weight shawl together, Stack small pieces of knittin to not get lost ,etc


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

That looks like an object that belongs in the waste can.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

lab36 said:


> It is a pin of sorts. Holds a light weight shawl together, Stack small pieces of knittin to not get lost ,etc


SEE ??

What did I say ??

Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

JaneenG said:


> It's a wing wong for a gooses bridle


Hahahahahahaha...


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

CatieD said:


> They were given away free with the English Woman's Weekly in the early 70's. I found mine very useful when I was knitting in the train going to work.
> 
> Edit. Sorry - brain fade, lol. That should have been mid 60's. I think I'd better have another cup of coffee!


My mother got the Women's Weekly for years here in Montreal. Brings back good memories.


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

JaneenG said:


> It's a wing wong for a gooses bridle


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for that!! I'd never heard the like before, so a-Googling I went and found this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_wigwam_for_a_goose%27s_bridle
> 
> Now, I hope I can remember it and use it sometime, just to see the bewildered expression it's sure to get! :twisted:


There are American English expressions for the same thing which translate to "none of your business", "I'd rather not talk about it", or "Shut up, I'm on the way to the bathroom and it's none of your business."

One I've heard all my life, that I have found online in the Urban Dictionary, is, "I have to see a man about a horse."

One family-favorite that my dad and uncles and close male family friends used was, "I have to press my shoelaces."

~~~


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> ... One family-favorite that my dad and uncles and close male family friends used was, "I have to press my shoelaces."
> 
> ~~~


I like that one! It just screams OCD! I lived for a year in a family as a mother's helper. That mother had me ironing EVERYTHING that came out of the laundry, including the baby's plastic pants!!! I learned to jump on the dryer as soon as it finished and quickly fold - _ever_ so smoothly - everything so well that she never knew I hadn't actually ironed them at all! Had she thrown shoelaces into the wash, I would have been expected to iron them.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like that one! It just screams OCD! I lived for a year in a family as a mother's helper. That mother had me ironing EVERYTHING that came out of the laundry, including the baby's plastic pants!!! I learned to jump on the dryer as soon as it finished and quickly fold - _ever_ so smoothly - everything so well that she never knew I hadn't actually ironed them at all! Had she thrown shoelaces into the wash, I would have been expected to iron them.


OMGosh, that really is OCD. Not even borderline. Clever you to overcome her fetish.

In my college days, I also lived with a family as a kiddie engineer. Ahhhhhggggg. Don't even get me started on the crazy stuff we put up with!


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

JaneenG said:


> It's a wing wong for a gooses bridle


I will put that with my swingle pin and larloes two other expressions to use to confound.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

What is the diameter of the big ring - just to give some idea of size?

Ignore this - seems the problem has been solved.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

CatieD said:


> They were given away free with the English Woman's Weekly in the early 70's. I found mine very useful when I was knitting in the train going to work.
> 
> Edit. Sorry - brain fade, lol. That should have been mid 60's. I think I'd better have another cup of coffee!


Yes, you're right. My Mum always got Woman's Weekly. I loved it (the mag). I found the wool holder so useful and could do with it now. It certainly put a stop to balls of wool falling out of bags and rolling over the floor whilst you were knitting.


----------



## Bettyboivin (Dec 14, 2014)

It looks loke a cheap drop spindle.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay so we identified the object but I really prefer the goodie explanation!!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Howdi95 said:


> Yes, you're right. My Mum always got Woman's Weekly. I loved it (the mag). I found the wool holder so useful and could do with it now. It certainly put a stop to balls of wool falling out of bags and rolling over the floor whilst you were knitting.


You say you could do with it now?

Good news...they can still be had!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> You say you could do with it now?
> 
> Good news...they can still be had!


And I just found another one: http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Wrist-Yarn-Ball-Holder-p5620.htm#.VSWuOPnF-So

and another: http://halcyonyarn.com/multi_craft/7750000H/wrist-yarn-holder :twisted:


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> And I just found another one: http://www.woolery.com/Store/pc/Wrist-Yarn-Ball-Holder-p5620.htm#.VSWuOPnF-So
> 
> and another: http://halcyonyarn.com/multi_craft/7750000H/wrist-yarn-holder :twisted:


Apparently all over the place.

Just haven't found one in plastic, but that was probably a promotional giveaway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Apparently all over the place.
> 
> Just haven't found one in plastic, but that was probably a promotional giveaway.


I do hang yarn from my wrist while knitting/crocheting while waiting in stand-up lines (banks, usually), but it's just hanging in a small shopping bag, not a designed-for-the-purpose gizmo. Most of my knitting is done while sitting in my recliner or as a passenger in the car.


----------



## elcie42 (Apr 13, 2013)

new one on me - I had thought a spindle but not with that bendy plastic - - interesting - - elcie in NZ


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Now that all have figured out, is there a glut on the market. Can you imagine if KPers all bought ball holders on the same day? I think the market would go crazy. What fun that would be. I'll stop imagining now. Have a great day all.WE have at least 6" of fresh snow in Maine.


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> Yes, you're right. My Mum always got Woman's Weekly. I loved it (the mag). I found the wool holder so useful and could do with it now. It certainly put a stop to balls of wool falling out of bags and rolling over the floor whilst you were knitting.


"Woman's Weekly" promos often seemed to be made from blue plastic, as I have a set of crochet hooks and a template also in blue plastic that were my Mum's originally from " Woman's Weekly".


----------



## mkaufmann (May 15, 2014)

Oakley said:


> "Woman's Weekly" promos often seemed to be made from blue plastic, as I have a set of crochet hooks and a template also in blue plastic that were my Mum's originally from " Woman's Weekly".


OMG. I have some funny blue plastic crochet hooks from my mothers. They must be from Women's weekly too. Thanks for connecting it. Good memories. That and Women's Own.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jean-bean said:


> Looks like it is made with that cheap plastic magazines used to use for those useless give always . it is one of those gadgets you never knew you needed/wanted till some one invents it then you can never get to work!!!!


You're right! I have some useless super bendy crochet hooks and a stitch holder that doesn't stay closed in this same material. Maybe we should just throw it all away?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Unfortunately, those who need to pay heed to your statement never get past the first page, if they even go beyond the first _post_.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

this thread is a hoot!!

My grandmother crocheted doilies...I wonder if she ever used one....if she had one it's likely no one knew what it was when they divided her things, and it got tossed....


----------



## rockinrobin (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like a shawl pin to me.


----------



## iac (Dec 7, 2014)

looks like it goes through the ball of yarn and you would put your hand through the ring


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

iac said:


> looks like it goes through the ball of yarn and you would put your hand through the ring


WELCOME, iac, to Knitting Paradise!
I think you're right; that seems to be the consensus.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

It looks like a drop spindle.


----------

